
Donald Trump’s Presidential Run Began in an Effort to Gain Stature - tim_sw
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/13/us/politics/donald-trump-campaign.html
======
mark_l_watson
I am no fan of Donald Trump but it is amazing and disturbing to see the media
bias against him. I was watching General Electric News (i.e., MSNBC) this
morning and the reporter was smearing him, and frankly I think she lied about
a few things she said.

I have the same complaint about the coverage for Bernie Sanders - seems really
slanted against him.

On the other hand, the coverage for Clinton and the other republican
candidates seems fair.

~~~
Chris2048
Neither one are establishment candidates. They have too few ties/obligations
to the powers-that-be and the media..

~~~
drewrv
I think they view attacks on trump as apolitical since "he doesn't represent
the mainstream of the party". Turns out the "mainstream" of the party is more
deranged and racist than even most liberals suspected.

